# Plus size Dressage Breeches?



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anyone know of a good (relatively inexpensive) place I can find plus size dressage breeches?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't know if they are out there now. But I remember when I was a teenager, years ago, There were no such thing as a plus size. I brought a picture to a seamstress, we discussed it and she made me a nice pair. I found her by calling the local drycleaners and just asking if some one could do it. She did a good job of it. And her price was reasonable.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I've never been in the market for them so can't vouch for them, but I've heard a lot of people on here recommend fuller fillies products for plus-sized ladies' riding attire.


----------



## TrailTraveler (Jan 4, 2014)

I like Smartpakequine.com. They have a good variety of brands and prices. Good luck!


----------

